# ?    ENGLISH LAND Poltava language studio

## Language studio

ENGLISH LAND Poltava language studio       ,     ,   볺      ,      : , , . 
   ,   
       (   3 )
      ,     
ϳ   , ,   
ϳ    YL , TOEFL, CAE, IELTS, CPE, KET, FCE
 
       Poltava language studio ENGLISH LAND      ,     ,            .
         , ,    ,        Poltava language studio ENGLISH LAND . 
          䳿    ,       . 
   : www.englishland.com.ua

----------

